# Rowing Machine - HIT



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Is this good for Bodyfat loss, i go on it for like 5 minutes at high intensity after i finish heart is pounding out of my chest.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Try going for a minute flat out, then pace for another minute.

Continue this for 20 mins, you'll get a lot better fat burning results, its a typical HiiT system of training but there are other variations.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

k will give it ago, its first time have done an cardio type stuff as i have been bulking.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

When would you say is best time to do it? before or after weights?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

killah said:


> When would you say is best time to do it? before or after weights?


Definitely after weights if you have to do it on the same day.

More preferable would be do your card on the days your not hitting weights


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

500 meters in under 2 minutes. Rest for 2 minutes then repeat keep going until you can no longer complete 500 meters in 2 minutes. I can do do 11 repeats and miss set 12 by about 30 meters. Not your typical HIT training but a good cardio burn for something different.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> 500 meters in under 2 minutes. Rest for 2 minutes then repeat keep going until you can no longer complete 500 meters in 2 minutes. I can do do 11 repeats and miss set 12 by about 30 meters. Not your typical HIT training but a good cardio burn for something different.


That sounds like a killer :thumb:

Bit like the bleep test


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

The best thing for body fat loss is a calorie deficit. Put that in place and you won't need to do the rower at all.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Driven Sports said:


> The best thing for body fat loss is a calorie deficit. Put that in place and you won't need to do the rower at all.


X2, I've lost 10lb of fat and gained muscle in 4 weeks with a kcal deficit, absolutely no cardio whatsoever 

Nice little cocktail of drugs though lol


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I find that when i am in a calorie deficit i get really weaker and then my workout suffers. At the moment i eat more carbs on workout days and on off days i eat more fibrous carbs.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

i would like to know more. i need to drop some body fat


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> i would like to know more. i need to drop some body fat


Know more about what?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> X2, I've lost 10lb of fat and gained muscle in 4 weeks with a kcal deficit, absolutely no cardio whatsoever
> 
> Nice little cocktail of drugs though lol


THIS


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> i would like to know more. i need to drop some body fat


Right ok it's mainly diet mate, aas helps with strength.

I normally eat around 3000-3400kcals, for this cut I dropped down to 2000-2200kcals.

Wake- 100mcg t3

Meal 1- lean mass shake(6 fishoils,mv,vit B)

Meal 2- 2x tin tuna, 100g veg

Meal 3- 150g turkey, 200g sweet potato, 100g veg(1g vit c,6 fishoils)

Meal 4- lean mass shake, 1 apple

Preworkout - 200mg caffeine

Intra- 1 large scoop bbw excel

Post- 50g whey, 100g blueberries

Meal 5- chicken/mince/steak/lamb, mash, veg.(6 fishoils, 1g vit c, vit B)

Meal 6- pineapple, 30g casein(1g glucosamine,mv,VitE)

9 hours sleep.

I eat this Monday to Friday and change it up and let loose a little at weekends.

Cycle-

Onerip 1.5ml eod-

Test p 345mg

Tren ace 292.5mg

Mast 292.5mg

Sus- 250mg ew

Caber 0.25mg e3d

HCG 500iu ew

Adex 0.5 eod

Going really well and have just finished week 5  since beginning of last week and for last 4 weeks I've introduced 75mg winny ed, 4 caps lipo-6x and morning cardio, strength does suffer because of the low carb diet but aas helps even it out  hitting new pbs every week!

I trained 6 days a week but am dropping it to 5 now and each session lasts roughly 40-50mins, very intense 8-15 reps, it varies. Always leave the gym drenched and shaking lol

Only down side about this cycle is acne on chest and shoulders but that's under control, and breathlessness, only have to run up stairs and I'm gasping lol just waiting for the pumps and sore joints from winny to kick in 

Hope that helped.


----------

